# [SOLVED]Applet Kima nie pokazuje temperatury

## matt1366613

Witam.

Zainstalowałem sobie applet Kima i pokazuje mi on jedynie temperaturę GPU, użycie procesora, częstotliwość i uptime. Moje pytanie brzmi:

Co trzeba zrobić by pokazywało mi temperaturę procesora i ewentualnie dysków? Trzeba może zainstalować jakieś dodatkowe oprogramowanie?

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.Last edited by matt1366613 on Thu Feb 26, 2009 10:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dziadu

Nie znam się, ale może brakuje Ci lm_sensors.

----------

## kurak

lm_sensors

----------

## matt1366613

Niestety lm_sensors nie chce mi się zainstalować.

```

 * ERROR: x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2549:  Called _eapi0_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  595:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  629:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1/temp/environment'.

```

Co może być tego przyczyną ?

Wydaje mi się, że trzeba włączyć któryś z modułów tylko nie wiem który.

----------

## SlashBeast

To nie lm_sensors nie chce sie zbudowac a jeden z jego depsow, wklej to co jest NAD tym co juz podales, z tego co wkleiles mozna co najwyzej nazwe paczki ktora sie nie zbudowala wyciagnac.

----------

## matt1366613

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.7  USE="-sensord"

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1

 * read-edid-1.4.1.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking read-edid-1.4.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1/work

 * Applying read-edid-arch.patch ...                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1/work/read-edid-1.4.1' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1/work/read-edid-1.4.1 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: executing depfiles commands

make -j3

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"read-edid\" -DVERSION=\"1.4.1\" -I.     -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT get-edid.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/get-edid.Tpo -c -o get-edid.o get-edid.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"read-edid\" -DVERSION=\"1.4.1\" -I.     -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT lrmi.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/lrmi.Tpo -c -o lrmi.o lrmi.c

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DPACKAGE=\"read-edid\" -DVERSION=\"1.4.1\" -I.     -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -MT parse-edid.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/parse-edid.Tpo -c -o parse-edid.o parse-edid.c

lrmi.c: In function ‘set_regs’:

lrmi.c:305: error: ‘IF_MASK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

lrmi.c:305: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

lrmi.c:305: error: for each function it appears in.)

lrmi.c:305: error: ‘IOPL_MASK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

lrmi.c: In function ‘run_vm86’:

lrmi.c:784: error: ‘VIF_MASK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

lrmi.c:784: error: ‘TF_MASK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

lrmi.c: In function ‘LRMI_int’:

lrmi.c:873: error: ‘IF_MASK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

lrmi.c:873: error: ‘IOPL_MASK’ undeclared (first use in this function)

make: *** [lrmi.o] Błąd 1

make: *** Oczekiwanie na niezakończone zadania....

mv -f .deps/get-edid.Tpo .deps/get-edid.Po

mv -f .deps/parse-edid.Tpo .deps/parse-edid.Po

 *

 * ERROR: x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2549:  Called _eapi0_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  595:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  629:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2549:  Called _eapi0_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  595:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *               ebuild.sh, line  629:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *matt1366613 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lrmi.c: In function ‘set_regs’:
> 
> ...

 

Błąd 252701.

----------

## matt1366613

W jaki sposób skorzystać z tego patcha?

----------

## Arfrever

 *matt1366613 wrote:*   

> W jaki sposób skorzystać z tego patcha?

 

Spróbuj zainstalować wersję 1.4.2 lub 2.0.0.

(Przeczytaj ten rozdział podręcznika.)

----------

## matt1366613

Dzięki. Zainstalowałem wersję 1.4.2. Tak przy okazji. W jaki sposób sprawdzić jakie ebuildy są zamaskowane?

----------

## no4b

cat /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

----------

## matt1366613

Dzięki. Ciekawe jest tylko to, że nigdzie nie mogłem znaleźć informacji o tym, że zamaskowany jest ebuild x11-misc/read-edid-1.4.2.

Jednak gdy dodałem go do pliku package.keywords to pojawiła się możliwość jego zainstalowania.

----------

## quosek

RTFM

zamaskowany - jak sama nazwa sugeruje jest odmaskowywany przez package.unmask

package.keywors umozliwiaja uzycie drzewa "niestabilnego" (mniej stabilnego ?), czyli np. ~x86

wejdz sobie do /usr/portage/ tam masz caly soft, ktory mozesz zainstalowac, jak zlokalizujesz interesujacy Cie program to masz od razu liste ebuildow, wiec widzisz wersje

----------

## SlashBeast

Byl pewnie zamaskowany przez missing keywords.

----------

